
The great GC vs reference counting debate « LShift Ltd. - bowyakka
http://www.lshift.net/blog/2013/09/19/the-great-gc-vs-reference-counting-debate
======
pjbringer
The unsafe language argument of the first paragraph doesn't hold. You can
design you API such that handles are copied by value, and opaquely contain
pointer. Usually the handle IS the pointer, but it doesn't have to be this
way. When you do this, you are able to perform exactly the same kinds of
memory operations that a virtual machine would perform.

------
ramenmeal
Interesting. Assuming the author is correct, do most browsers think they will
be able to get away with their memory management 'hybrid' implementations in
the future?

